# schwibbogen?



## JAYJAY (24 Oct 2009)

Hi all, 
does anyone out there know where you can buy books or sites with schwib plans in or how to get started with them, i've trawled a good few sites now and drawn a bit of a blank...........and come across a bit of a language barrier, obliviously the majority are in german,
i would eventually like to design my own but at present would like to have a go at some designs that are already proven (i think its a good way to get a feel of layouts and designs that work so i can find a winning formula for the future).
i do know of a really talented german scroll saw artist who had tons of Christmas scroll saw designs on and thought he might have some but buggered if i can think of his name at the mo!! #-o and his designs are very popular and he's a well known guy  
any help please with my brain fart or where to visit please guys? :lol:


----------



## Gill (24 Oct 2009)

I adore German Christmas decorations of all sorts, especially pyramids. I've got a couple of patterns I've been meaning to make for years.

Here's a couple of my favourite websites which you might find useful:

http://www.va-holzkunst.de/
http://www.xn--laubsgevorlage-9hb.com/en/

If you remember who the designer is that you've forgotten, do tell us. I'd love to know  .


----------



## JAYJAY (24 Oct 2009)

that first link was exactly the one i couldn't remember! thanks Gill  
Volkner arnold awesome  i knew there was one out there with an english site/translation on it, but could i twittery remember the name!!
thanks again bud  will be bookmarked from now on!
i agree i think they are simply stunning i'm sure this sort of things gonna be top of my list for the new year as i've been thinking about them for a while now but have been snowed under with tree hangers for this year, i have many ideas which involve low voltage switches and the use of LED's for backlighting....... and my soldering iron skills!! :lol:


----------



## JAYJAY (24 Oct 2009)

Gill can you give me a hand with the 2nd link you've posted? there's a really nice one for free download but i cant seem to figure it out?
sorry to be a pain :?


----------



## Gill (24 Oct 2009)

I'm having problems downloading too  . Not sure why and the situation isn't helped by my not speaking German.


----------



## JAYJAY (24 Oct 2009)

hehe! no worries mate thanks all the same :lol:


----------



## StevieB (25 Oct 2009)

I tried the download link on the second site and was asked to register for the blog first. I declined as my German was not good enough to know what I was signing up for, but it looked as if you simply needed to register before downloading.

I must admit to never having come across schwibbogen before, at least in the refined form that are on that first site of Gill's, they look fairly intersting to cut. I couldn't work out if he sold individual patterns or only a CD's worth though, even using google to translate the page! It looked form the pictures as if they were not all xmas related designes though - are schwibbogen strictly xmas decorations or are they a year round / decorative phenomenon as well?

Steve


----------



## Gill (25 Oct 2009)

I've found the American website for Volker Arnold patterns  .

http://www.woodyoubelieveshop.com/main. ... ndex2.html

It looks as if the website is still a WIP and has been so for quite a while :lol:

Anyone having trouble with the free patterns downloads on the second website, try the following download links:

http://www.xn--laubsgevorlage-9hb.com/w ... -3D-RH.pdf

Schwibbogen 1

Schwibbogen 2

Ornaments


----------



## Mike M (25 Oct 2009)

Laubsägevorlage means: scroll sawing
Figuur zagen means also scroll sawing in Dutch.
Here is Volkers web site: 
http://www.va-holzkunst.de/index.html

Mike


----------

